# The Best and Worst Hair Trends



## adeleybean (Aug 14, 2006)

I saw a thread on the teen board about trends and everyone was bashing mullets, so it kind of gave me the idea for this thread! 
Post pics if you like, and opinions of what you do and don't like at the moment.


----------



## Katura (Aug 14, 2006)

hahaha...how about these???



















teehee...


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 14, 2006)

crimped hair
waterfall bangs
floofed bangs
teased bangs
poofy bangs


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 14, 2006)

Ahh crimping what would I do for an eighties parties if it weren't for you.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 14, 2006)

I know someone's gonna say they hate this one, but here goes...I still like the little pompadour thing (I call it a bouff) BUT only when it's a mini one, not the ones that take up 3/4 of your forehead (like that girl "Beautuful" on Flavor of Love 2)!!!! It's pretty much done and over with now so I don't rock it as much, but I still like them!


----------



## Ambi (Aug 14, 2006)

Crimped hair, *shudder*, oh the early nineties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it was the prettiest hair-do when I was 8...


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 
_Crimped hair, *shudder*, oh the early nineties 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I thought it was the prettiest hair-do when I was 8..._

 
Omg..I agree with you a hundred percent!
Modern mullets...they weren't as bad when they started becoming fashionable..but now it's like EVERYONE wants one.


----------



## adeleybean (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't actually mind the modern mullets as much as everyone else seems to. I think they're kinda cute on some girls.


----------



## Katura (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adeleybean* 
_I don't actually mind the modern mullets as much as everyone else seems to. I think they're kinda cute on some girls._

 
Agreed, I'm not brave enough to rock it but I think its great


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

70's hair is coming back for younger hipster guys in my area.... big floppy mop-top styles...  not my idea of hot... but whatever.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 15, 2006)

I like any kind of hair cut.  My motto is that it can always be cut, it can grow out, and the colour fades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I do have one hair peeve though..........dirty grungy oily looking hair.  Hello, Steve Nash?  Thank goodness you cut that freaky grungy mess of a haircut off.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 15, 2006)

Those mushroom cuts guys had around the mid-90s were bad.

I'm more of a classic-cut person, so I can't think of any trendy hairstyles I liked.


----------



## user79 (Aug 15, 2006)

I really can't stand the "scene" emo haircuts lots of guys and gals seem to be rocking. They want to be edgy and unique but they all look exactly the same!! The worst is when the girls tease up the back really high and plaster the front pieces to their foreheads. It just looks sooo ugly!!

Styles I like with hair are lots of layers, and straight edge bangs. I think it looks so angelic.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

straight hair = best.


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_I really can't stand the "scene" emo haircuts lots of guys and gals seem to be rocking. They want to be edgy and unique but they all look exactly the same!! The worst is when the girls tease up the back really high and plaster the front pieces to their foreheads. It just looks sooo ugly!!

Styles I like with hair are lots of layers, and straight edge bangs. I think it looks so angelic._

 
I totally agee with the "scene cuts"!! It's going to be such a pain for them to grow them out when theres a new Myspace trend!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 
_I totally agee with the "scene cuts"!! It's going to be such a pain for them to grow them out when theres a new Myspace trend!_

 
hahaha
omg I agree with you so much!
Though I do think they look cute on some people
but it's way too common
to me it says "trying to hard"


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 16, 2006)

ah, another best:

Pixie cuts, on the right girl.


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

i love pompadours depending on how people do them - like correctly.  i hate it when i see a girl look beautiful in front but it looks like a hairpin crazy mess in the back.  being a wigger, it's an issue with me.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 20, 2006)

OK so we all know mullets were the worst...

I have a few others to add:

- Curling 1/2 your bangs backward, the other half forward. My bangs were FRIED in grade 5.

- Crimping. Do you really need me to elaborate on this one?

- Beads at the end of a skinny braid (but you only have ONE skinny braid). OK, it's not cool unless you do your whole head!

- Perms. How bad is this crap for you? And washing it down the drain then drinking that water once it has been treated? Sick.

OK.... now for some good ones!

- Pixie cut. I had one, they were awesome. I loved that trend - ita, Shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Scrunchies. Even though they are out of style beyond belief, they didn't snag hair like elastics do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Grunge hair. It was much more time efficient when I didn't have to wash it or brush it!!

- Pony tails; I am SO glad they are back because I LIVE for pony tails!!

- Barrettes. I loved barrettes, I had all sorts of cool plastic ones when I was little. So handy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2006)

Apparently everyones' subconscious is blocking out the whole "tail" thing.  Remember those stupid things?!?!


----------



## aeni (Aug 20, 2006)

ah the rattail. i went to a private school, so boys who had those either got them cut at home or the school would do it.


----------



## Wattage (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Apparently everyones' subconscious is blocking out the whole "tail" thing.  Remember those stupid things?!?!_

 
NOooooooooooooooooo....

AH!! I used to have a crush on a boy who had a rat tail


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 20, 2006)

rattails ducktails *sigh*


ew.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 
_NOooooooooooooooooo....

AH!! I used to have a crush on a boy who had a rat tail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ah ha!  The skeleton in your closet!


----------



## stacey (Aug 21, 2006)

i swear the rattail was a filipino thing. haha


----------



## lara (Aug 21, 2006)

Right now all I want to do is take these emo boys and girls who are sporting the whole greased-down, sideswept fringe/bangs thing and give them a good wash and some hair clips. I promise you that life stops being so heart-wrenching and tear-worthy if you can see where you're walking.


----------



## user79 (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Right now all I want to do is take these emo boys and girls who are sporting the whole greased-down, sideswept fringe/bangs thing and give them a good wash and some hair clips. I promise you that life stops being so heart-wrenching and tear-worthy if you can see where you're walking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_straight hair = best._

 






  what are you tryin' to say?!  lol


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_The worst is when the girls tease up the back really high and plaster the front pieces to their foreheads. It just looks sooo ugly!!_

 
oh. man. i saw this girl at the mall the other day, and she had the top layers teased STRAIGHT UP and the bottom layers, she did nothing with...the back of her head was like a straight horizontal line and her sideswept bangs looked like they had an entire can of Aquanet sprayed on them to keep them stuck to her face. i was trying so hard not to laugh i almost died. yeah...i'm mean, i know.

i LOVE sideswept bangs on long hair with lots of layers and full bodied curls....how pornstar is that? yeah i know, but i love it. and the current trend with blonde on the top layers and black/dark brown on the bottom..i love that, but only when it's done right and blended properly, otherwise it's just...ew.


----------

